

Thoughts on my site ? - zanek
http://www.pushtruth.com
So I just finished the first alpha version of an idea I had. Let me know what you all think of it, or have any suggestions, questions, comments.<p>Here is the description of the site:<p>PushTruth.com is a real-time content site that allows users to post articles, pictures, video and music. Users can vote on the items submitted and see hot stories grow in real-time, or unpopular stories strink. Users can also zoom in &#38; out to view smaller items. Stories can be posted in the future also (eg: a press conference to be released on YouTube 2 days from now). Users are also able to drag the main interface as well.
======
scott_s
I really don't know what I'm looking at. An aggregator of some sort, but why
is is layed out like this? It's not obvious to me.

------
metanoize
Try again, without using Flash!

~~~
zanek
Thanks for the comment. Flash was necessary for a number of aspects of the
site (most notably, the zooming features). I definitely understand people
having an aversion to Flash, but there are lots of things you can do with
Flash that arent possible with HTML/AJAX/etc

~~~
samdk
I'm sorry to be so brutally honest, but a lot of those things you can't do
with HTML/CSS/JS are things you really shouldn't be doing at all. Full-page
flash breaks usability in _so many_ ways. It completely kills accessibility.
It makes things run very slowly. It means I can't open links in new tabs. The
only method of scrolling (clicking to drag) is not at all obvious. I could go
on.

The usability (or rather, lack of it) is its biggest problem right now. There
are additional design issues, but they're practically irrelevant at this
point.

------
ScottWhigham
Empty for me except for next and previous buttons

~~~
zanek
What browser are you using ?

~~~
ScottWhigham
FF 3.5 with Flash Block (but not NoScript)

~~~
zanek
Thanks for the reply. Yea, the site uses Flash, so that explains it.

